# Smack down at Sage Creek postponed



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

This sounds like my kind of shoot. I may have to join in on the April shoot.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Should be a good time


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds like fun always enjoy a trip to sage creek he has a awesome range


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Sounds like us wv boys need to come down and spoil the party:wink:


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

I just checked the dates and I'll be in Florida. I definitely want to make it down to Sage Creek this year though.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

April 14th is the date, we will be at the range around 10 or so. Dave, I like my hotdogs with chili ; )


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh no thats the opening day of spring gobbler here in va. Thats a schedule of conflict lol


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I think we should have a archerytalk shoot at sage that day .Come on out and meet all the rest of the ater's .Dave ( sage) always has a great range set up ,and we can all help John look for his arrows.You can kill a turkey any day of the week ,but you can only shoot with them on the 14th.


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

Man,I am glad ya'll made this public and oh yea don't forget your "A" game.:wink:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll have to see if I can fine it ,I had one but I miss placed it somewhere.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

All right you "wanna be me" arrow slinging son of mothers, youv'e went and done it now. It's on like donkey kong. :teeth:

Start building your state teams.

I think we could get NC, VA, WV, and TN going on this one. I get some SC shooters from time to time also. lain:

I got Hazelwood and BJBarker, HoytHayes and I'll have to find some more ringers.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

Since I'm originally from NC I'll shoot on the NC team which should give the VA team a big advantage.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

I want in on this one, Wesley, and Ben let me know when we're going!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

MrKrabs said:


> Since I'm originally from NC I'll shoot on the NC team which should give the VA team a big advantage.


I know how you feel. lain:


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

sage man whats the class? red peg or what it sounds fun but i may not have the fundamentals for this lol


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

blinginpse said:


> sage man whats the class? red peg or what it sounds fun but i may not have the fundamentals for this lol


Everybody shoots the red peg except me, I shoot the white. lain:

Hey, its my course, I make the rules up as I go. lain:


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> Everybody shoots the red peg except me, I shoot the white. lain:
> 
> Hey, its my course, I make the rules up as I go. lain:


It's good to be the king.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

sagecreek said:


> Everybody shoots the red peg except me, I shoot the white. lain:
> 
> Hey, its my course, I make the rules up as I go. lain:


i slip ya a 20 to put me on the white. Eh ima b out on this 1 yall boys want the best show not a crap show. lol


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Man the group from VA is already dusting off their mantels for a place to set the trophies.
Dave I'll make sure both John's brings down some of their tubes of Preparation H. That should make it a bit easier on you NC boys.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

We ain't skeered! Sort of.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I got a big trophy that I can donate and make it an annual smackdown. You just have to defend it every year. I'll post pics of it later.

The 3rd Annual Interstate Sage Creek Smackdown is on!


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

Alright I'm in April 14th ill meet up with ya john and bring a truck load


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

id come and dig in but that red spooks me. Itd be fun to meet everybody but ive not shot the red peg much and it kinda gives me the heeby geebys.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

blinginpse said:


> id come and dig in but that red spooks me. Itd be fun to meet everybody but ive not shot the red peg much and it kinda gives me the heeby geebys.


What's the red peg. Unlimited, open,? Max out at 45 or 50?


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Dave I think EROS is from NC so youll have to take him also .That would even it up a bit ,plus I might even kick in a couple buck's.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Bo Bob said:


> What's the red peg. Unlimited, open,? Max out at 45 or 50?


yea man and 50 max some of them look 100 though ol dave is snneeaaky. Gotta watch him. lol


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I was just kidding about the red peg. Everyone shoots what everclass they normaly shoot.

It's all good and good times.

The only serious part is all the smack talking. lain:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> I was just kidding about the red peg. Everyone shoots what everclass they normaly shoot.
> 
> It's all good and good times.
> 
> The only serious part is all the smack talking. lain:



You got unlimited??? Same stake as the open boys right??


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Bo Bob said:


> You got unlimited??? Same stake as the open boys right??


Right. Money class, 50 yard max. :tongue:


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Alright I'm in April 14th ill meet up with ya john and bring a truck load


Count me in!


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

sagecreek said:


> I was just kidding about the red peg. Everyone shoots what everclass they normaly shoot.
> 
> It's all good and good times.
> 
> The only serious part is all the smack talking. lain:


Whats a fella got to do to be counted for this best states deal. If i post a bad score it dont count if i post a good 1 count me in:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

We take them all, the good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

I will bring my trailer to haul he trophies back to va


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Sage let us know if you need any help


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bigcountry24 said:


> Sage let us know if you need any help


Well since you just won OPEN A, I say bring it and a lot more where that came from. :wink:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will bring a truckload from WV down to play. Count us in, however we will also be bringing a bunch of crying towels to give out and trailer to haul back the winnings. Lol


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Hey Sage, just how big the smack talkn trophy gona be? I need to know if me and outback should bring two trailers with us.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

sagecreek said:


> Well since you just won OPEN A, I say bring it and a lot more where that came from. :wink:


here to man you need any help as ive offered before lmk i will come cook.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Logjamb said:


> Hey Sage, just how big the smack talkn trophy gona be? I need to know if me and outback should bring two trailers with us.


I can just go ahead and just put yalls name on it. lain:


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Wes make sure Matt E and Zach know about this too. 

Dave I think we need to come up with a "lewser" trophy as well, maybe a golden broken arrow.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I dont know about you guy's but I'm thinking I had better bring some hip boots,it's already getting deep.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

I've been shooting all week and got my bow dialed in. I got my 25 yard maxed out pin set. I figure the longest shot I will see is 27 yards I will just hold a little higher on that one. I'll be eating the ten ring up all day.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Nick don't forget we need to get Bo Bob's out of state permission slip.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

EROS said:


> I've been shooting all week and got my bow dialed in. I got my 25 yard maxed out pin set. I figure the longest shot I will see is 27 yards I will just hold a little higher on that one. I'll be eating the ten ring up all day.


I want EROS peg for me and count me in on the VA. team w/this fella. Idk him but he got the right kinda plan and 10s all day suits me juuussst fine. Im a 5 shooter to and i take them all day to.lol


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

shootstraight said:


> Wes make sure Matt E and Zach know about this too.
> 
> Dave I think we need to come up with a "lewser" trophy as well, maybe a golden broken arrow.



I aint got no golden but have lots o broken arrows from all my misses. " EDIT " I meant to say Robin Hoods.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Them WV boys ain't playing. lain:

:teeth:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

sounds like it's going to be a great shoot Sage.I think we all need to call Bob's wife and ask he if he can come out and play.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

John-in-VA said:


> sounds like it's going to be a great shoot Sage.I think we all need to call Bob's wife and ask he if he can come out and play.


Yep, he definately needs a kitchen pass. It just wouldn't be right without Bob. Maybe we can do a driveby and kidnap him. :wink:


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

All you VA guys remember Carl Spacklers advice (it holds for archery as well): 

“If he bothers you, I’ll take care of him. What you’ve got to do is cut the achilles on the back of his leg right at the bottom. He’ll never play golf again, because his weight displacement goes back, all his weight is on his right foot, and he’ll push everything off to the right. He’ll never come through on anything. He’ll quit the game.”

I'm trying to talk my wife into coming back from vacation a day early so I can shoot, but that's not going over very well so far.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

As of now Bo Bob is planning on being there. Will have to get some more "bow time" in for sure. 

Wes. Talk to Richard and Melvin too.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Come on Bob we need your help .Could we please have your wife's cell phone # Thanks in advance. Nick how about calling Scherrile the way hes shooting .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Nix eh on the Richard eh and Mel eh. lain:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Dave your stacking your deck ,why cant we do the samething .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

John-in-VA said:


> Dave your stacking your deck ,why cant we do the samething .


Because I want to win. ha/ha

Just kidding, all are welcome. I can take a beating.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Bob just invited me to this shindig!!
Check my schedule and I could make it. Is there room for girls to play too, as long as we can hold up our end of the "Smacktalking" (I'm really good at this)

I can try to get my guys from Central Va together and make a road trip. 

How far is it down there anyways? What's the easiest route? 29 south?
Nevermind I just looked it up. defiantely a big road trip for me. Maybe 5 hours??


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Plenty of room at the shooting stake for everyone.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> As of now Bo Bob is planning on being there. Will have to get some more "bow time" in for sure.
> 
> Wes. Talk to Richard and Melvin too.


Now I hope this means your physically attending. Not the I will be thinking of you guys while your there and I'm here. If it's he second one think of a high score you would have got. Then I can submit a higher score card for you


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

XForce Girls,

Girls are MORE welcome than the guys.

Hopefully Kward can make it and be on the NC team.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

EROS said:


> Now I hope this means your physically attending. Not the I will be thinking of you guys while your there and I'm here. If it's he second one think of a high score you would have got. Then I can submit a higher score card for you


Do they score the same way some in VA do??
Address the target
Identify your arrow.
Pull arrow --re-insert arrow...12!!!!!!!!!!!!

By the way, Old Furry going to be able to go???

Looks like we'll have to break the new Chevy in John. PS. I want to ride in the back if it's like you describe it!


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

John-in-VA said:


> Dave your stacking your deck ,why cant we do the samething .


I agree, we should definitely talk Zach Tolley, Matt Epperly, Melvin and Richard all into shooting this thing!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> XForce Girls,
> 
> Girls are MORE welcome than the guys.
> 
> Hopefully Kward can make it and be on the NC team.


Oh Crap!!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Boy it's getting thick in here and this is all without treehugger, I mean tree dude, I mean tree man. Smack talk hasn't officially begun until Terry shows up too.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

shootstraight said:


> Boy it's getting thick in here and this is all without treehugger, I mean tree dude, I mean tree man. Smack talk hasn't officially begun until Terry shows up too.


hey now. I dont shoot the flat ground crap anymore.:wink: yes even that range is flat compared to the ones around here


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

I am not sure how this is gonna play out but count another WV boy in:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think I got a pretty good idea how all of this is going to play out. lain:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sharpest pencil wins.Come on down Marcy it well worth the trip .


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Can you pro's give us rookie's some pointers maybe a few 12's to boot?


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> hey now. I dont shoot the flat ground crap anymore.:wink: yes even that range is flat compared to the ones around here


Yikes, so you guys use ski lifts?


Dave, make sure Todd knows, thanks.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

If you think Sage creek is flat land you must have one leg shorter than the other .
Dave I think you need to break the groups up like 1 VA 1 Nc 1Tn 1 Wv .That way we all get to meet and shoot with some new people .


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

John-in-VA said:


> If you think Sage creek is flat land you must have one leg shorter than the other .
> Dave I think you need to break the groups up like 1 VA 1 Nc 1Tn 1 Wv .That way we all get to meet and shoot with some new people .


I like this thats a good idea


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

John-in-VA said:


> If you think Sage creek is flat land you must have one leg shorter than the other .
> Dave I think you need to break the groups up like 1 VA 1 Nc 1Tn 1 Wv .That way we all get to meet and shoot with some new people .


Can't do that, there aren't enough interpreters to go around for the West Va crew.


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

Is the start time at 10 for everyone or is there a cutoff time? I guess I could kill a bird at 8. That would give me time


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

shootstraight said:


> Can't do that, there aren't enough interpreters to go around for the West Va crew.


Hey now I resemble that remark or something like that. 😄


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

dave i think this sunday when we come down to shoot my buddy nate will have the prettiest 1 with him. You know me as blingin here so you will be allowed to call her hmm 'blinget' yea thats it. You wait boooy she's a true doozy. Weathers nice may see some leg lol


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

Dave if blinging dresses like a girl it will be to compliment his shooting style lately lol. No offense to the ladies


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

nate121080 said:


> Dave if blinging dresses like a girl it will be to compliment his shooting style lately lol. No offense to the ladies


hey the man knows the situation i done spoke with him no need in pokin jokes stubby


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Dave blinging whats up with that ?If he blings like EROS he will have a Elite shirt on shooting a Mathews or Hoyt shirt shooting Elite ,you never know .
I'll give all you out of staters a heads up ,dont let us know where you keep your GOAT tethered,Will get it .


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

John-in-VA said:


> Dave blinging whats up with that ?If he blings like EROS he will have a Elite shirt on shooting a Mathews or Hoyt shirt shooting Elite ,you never know .


Ima give some reverse thought. Ima get in daves head ya see we gotta plot out how us VA boys gonna get it done. I got a perty blonde wig says ol dave may miss the first target from seein that perty southern bell lol. Dave we like laughs well you will get it sunday. Any rest you boys see the blonde wig stop and talk i like meetin anybody and everybody and then give dave a hard way to go bout him eyein that perty southern bell lol your goin to kill me dave i know man


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I went to the Kentucky ASA with a Mathews shooter shirt on, an Elite hat, a Browning stool, shooting a Bowtech. lain:


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Do I have to bring my own golf cart to get from stake to stake or will there be rentals this year available.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

EROS said:


> Do I have to bring my own golf cart to get from stake to stake or will there be rentals this year available.


I'll set it on the flat ole geezer side just for you guys. lain:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great Thanks


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I can do them all out in the field in a big semi-circle if yall want. ha/ha

We can put bleachers up and have everyone watch. :/


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> hey now. I dont shoot the flat ground crap anymore.:wink: yes even that range is flat compared to the ones around here


And people think it's all concrete once you cross the Mason Dixon. There's hills up there I tell you!

Kant w8t 4 thiz!! (Spelled so NC's can sound it out)


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Wigs, Goats, Golden Broken Arrows, Southern Bells, Unknown Language. This is starting to sound like one of them 70's movies on late night TV. lol


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Dang now we need another interpreter for Bob .See that's what happens when you dont get to shoot enough.We need to get him out in the fresh air .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Dang now we need another interpreter for Bob .See that's what happens when you dont get to shoot enough.We need to get him out in the fresh air .


No goat here John! Look elsewhere Champ!:wink:
You aren't still sleeping with that rangefinder are you???


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bo Bob said:


> And people think it's all concrete once you cross the Mason Dixon. There's hills up there I tell you!
> 
> Kant w8t 4 thiz!! (Spelled so NC's can sound it out)


you got that right anyone that has shot IBO worlds at holiday valley or PEAKN PEAK should know. If not straight up or down its across a ravine.
Oh and the family trees branch out up here not like the NC where they are as straight as a telephone pole.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Oh and the family trees branch out up here not like the NC where they are as straight as a telephone pole.


In WV they just call them "family poles". They have as many branches as their arrows do.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone who hasve been there know how long of a trip I'm looking at? 
We want to come but I don't know if I can stand all my guys in my Jeep for a long period of time. You know how guys can be. I don't need to explain!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The way I see it ...

NC :first:
WV :second:
VA Not :first: or :second:

lain:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

XForce Girl said:


> Anyone who hasve been there know how long of a trip I'm looking at?
> We want to come but I don't know if I can stand all my guys in my Jeep for a long period of time. You know how guys can be. I don't need to explain!


Just crack the window a bit. lain:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Bo Bob said:


> In WV they just call them "family poles". They have as many branches as their arrows do.


My family tree branches out as long as I fall out of my momma's side. 😉


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> The way I see it ...
> 
> NC :first:
> WV :second:
> ...


WOW that's some pretty strong talk there Sage.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> The way I see it ...
> 
> NC :first:
> WV :second:
> ...


Great! This is good news boys!
Why??

Cause we all know that Carowhiners see everything butt backwards anyway!:bartstush:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Marcy It's about 2 hr's from Bedford straight down 81 to 77 and your almost there .Marcy your are bringing Ryan aren't you?
Bob we know where you keep your goat .Were looking for some new one's. Champ:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Where is all my NC Smack Talking buddies at anyway? :noidea:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Maybe they be practicing, not smack talking.

That will be a good thing.

I quess I'm gonna have to recruit the Whittington's and Mark (Snapthis). lain:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

They might be out looking for there arrows.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

^^^ That was a pretty good one. lain:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

John-in-VA said:


> Marcy It's about 2 hr's from Bedford straight down 81 to 77 and your almost there .Marcy your are bringing Ryan aren't you?
> Bob we know where you keep your goat .Were looking for some new one's. Champ:wink:


Depends if I have enough coverage here in the shop to bring Ryan with me. And if behaves until then and works on his 20yr old attitude.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> Depends if I have enough coverage here in the shop to bring Ryan with me. And if behaves until then and works on his 20yr old attitude.


Get Mike and Susan too.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

The best one so far Dave is when you told Marcy to crack the window.I almost spit coffee all over the computer.
Marcy just make him walk the first couple miles ,he should be good to go after that .


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bo Bob said:


> Get Mike and Susan too.


Mike could take on them girls by himself and it wouldnt even be a challenge:cocktail:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Get Mike and Susan too.


I'll try, you know Susan broke her hand right? And Mike has a bad shoulder, thinking about surgery. 
They may just want to make the trip to watch all of us KICK NC and WV butts!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

John-in-VA said:


> The best one so far Dave is when you told Marcy to crack the window.I almost spit coffee all over the computer.
> Marcy just make him walk the first couple miles ,he should be good to go after that .


Yea, Sage knew exactly what I was talking about!!


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> Where is all my NC Smack Talking buddies at anyway? :noidea:


Sage we are here,I'm just going to let my Specialist do the talking,you just make sure you get those cheat sheets past out in time.:tongue:


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Logjamb said:


> Wigs, Goats, Golden Broken Arrows, Southern Bells, Unknown Language. This is starting to sound like one of them 70's movies on late night TV. lol


and with all that i will bring the wheel bar to tote you around the course so you dont got to hobble like you was when i saw you at shady with outback LoL we know he aint man nuff to push you around that flat ground at sage lol.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Wheel barrow will be nice. I doing lot better now. I still gimp & hobble around tho to get special parking. Lol


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

What time will pastry cart be coming through the range. And will it have decaf available?


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Long ride home John ,go easy on the decaf there buddy.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

A good range today at Sherwood got some good practice in. Wes and the boys did a good job.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

W.V. gang shot a great course at outback archers range today also. Some of them Va shooters came also. Hope them and the N C shooters are practicing their smack talkn so they can keep up with with us when we all meet in the bottom lands. Lol


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Logjamb said:


> W.V. gang shot a great course at outback archers range today also. Some of them Va shooters came also. Hope them and the N C shooters are practicing their smack talkn so they can keep up with with us when we all meet in the bottom lands. Lol


Man better have tuff hide on him to jump in with this gang. cause they dont cut no slack especially when you take them points eh logjamb ukey:


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Yea a 12 is a 10 if you can't walk to the target broke leg or not. We need unbiased range officials from W.V. when we drop off the gap to the bottom land.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Logjamb said:


> Yea a 12 is a 10 if you can't walk to the target broke leg or not. We need unbiased range officials from W.V. when we drop off the gap to the bottom land.


Man thanks for the good time today yall are a hoot


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Outback took all the Smack Talkn out of me today  ..... Can ya really loose all your Smack I dony think so:wink:


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Outback took all the Smack Talkn out of me today  ..... Can ya really loose all your Smack I don't think so:wink:


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

You still got Smack don't let a Kade course hurt your feelings. Just think of all the fun we all had today saying to ourselves is that 35yrds or 43yrds lol


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

sage,when this wooping going to take place? im going be there with backup from the triad.:boxing:


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Shoot a Kade course and you will add to everything even when you make a post on AT. You will post twice and then ask yourself why did that happen? LOL


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I tought I was the only one today saying 34 yrd's ah no ,38 yrd's na 42 yrd's shoot ,dang 36 yrd's .Rough day for me anyway.I need to get out and range some before the 14th


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Well the guys behind us got scolded by a mother watching her teens shoot, wanted to know why they talked when her boys were shooting. Funny thing is those guys are the quiet group. You should have heard us doing our "cheerleader" routine. So WARNING, if you need quiet while shooting, get as far away from our group as you can.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

In the Archers Etiquette of West Virginia Rule book, anything goes. Physicaly moving the archer while on stake is not allowed but not enforced.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I've heard that some will move the stake after they have shot.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I have seen stakes moved .Once I saw a stake put in the in the middle of some small tree's.Than we watched as the next group came up shake there heads ,and started to trim a shooting lane .
Believe me you don't want to see the cheer leader routine.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Shewwwww. I'm glad I cant shoot worth a flip anymore so I dont have to talk trash..... But I may venture down that way anyways


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

12sonly said:


> sage,when this wooping going to take place? im going be there with backup from the triad.:boxing:


Thanks man. 

April 14 @ 10AM


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3dbowmaster said:


> Shewwwww. I'm glad I cant shoot worth a flip anymore so I dont have to talk trash..... But I may venture down that way anyways


I'm sure youll get your groove back.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes even at 50 years of age Nick still can do cheerleading letters


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Kind of looked to me like he practices it .That might explain all the long walks in the wood's.


----------



## acso14 (Feb 18, 2003)

subscribed.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

acso14 said:


> subscribed.


That's all you got??????????????????????????????? What????????? The "King of Trash" himself. I've heard that you go to the mall just to trash talk the "super seniors" about being able to make laps faster then them!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Oh, the shame.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I think he got talked out Sat at Sherwood .Just pulling his arrows was enough for me .


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Dave if my golf cart is not back from the shop in time can you get me a Hoveround from Wal Mart to use.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> I think he got talked out Sat at Sherwood .Just pulling his arrows was enough for me .



Talked out?????? Right John. You and I both now that will never and can never happen.



EROS said:


> Dave if my golf cart is not back from the shop in time can you get me a Hoveround from Wal Mart to use.


With the looks of your new bow I think we can get you a bright red custume and you can pose as the old Mork From Ork, that Robin Williams use to star in. That way you can levitate around the range. Coffee maker included.


----------



## acso14 (Feb 18, 2003)

Bo Bob said:


> That's all you got??????????????????????????????? What????????? The "King of Trash" himself. I've heard that you go to the mall just to trash talk the "super seniors" about being able to make laps faster then them!


Well, I once would have engage in such frivolous banter, that’s *trashtalk / smacktalk *for all of you Nc. & Wv. boys setting there thinking……..”what he say”. I have since matured beyond those juvenile behaviors and encourage a more positive & supportive shooting atmosphere on the range. Far be it from me, to find jest in another archer’s misfortune…..That’s “*poke fun at*” for all of you Tarheels & Mountainers. For too long, so many shooters in our sport have taken the low road, heckling others who have missed their mark, looking down upon those who do not shoot the best bow…. MATHEWS. So, I am championing the cause to lift up and support those in our sport that…..Let’s say are somewhat inadequate in their ability to hit what they aim for. So, at this time, I refrain from entering into a verbal whizzing contest with our opponents. However, I will be at said range on the appointed day and hour to help propel team Va. to a decisive victory over our foe……….That’s roughly translated to “ *kicking the crap out of some Tarheel & Mountainer butt*.

Bob, is this more in line with what you were looking for from me?


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

You have to excuse Terry he is just making up for those years he road on the small bus to school.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

lain:


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

That sure is purty acso. We'uns from the ridges & hollers accept your challenge, along with the agreement that someone brings use Mountaineers an interpretur so we can understand better what you'ns are say'ns. See you'ns at 10:00am right , not pm?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

acso14 said:


> Well, I once would have engage in such frivolous banter, that’s *trashtalk / smacktalk *for all of you Nc. & Wv. boys setting there thinking……..”what he say”. I have since matured beyond those juvenile behaviors and encourage a more positive & supportive shooting atmosphere on the range. Far be it from me, to find jest in another archer’s misfortune…..That’s “*poke fun at*” for all of you Tarheels & Mountainers. For too long, so many shooters in our sport have taken the low road, heckling others who have missed their mark, looking down upon those who do not shoot the best bow…. MATHEWS. So, I am championing the cause to lift up and support those in our sport that…..Let’s say are somewhat inadequate in their ability to hit what they aim for. So, at this time, I refrain from entering into a verbal whizzing contest with our opponents. However, I will be at said range on the appointed day and hour to help propel team Va. to a decisive victory over our foe……….That’s roughly translated to “ *kicking the crap out of some Tarheel & Mountainer butt*.
> 
> Bob, is this more in line with what you were looking for from me?


The world just shifted back in the correct axis.:wink:


----------



## acso14 (Feb 18, 2003)

EROS said:


> You have to excuse Terry he is just making up for those years he road on the small bus to school.


Easy boy..............Don't make me cut you from the herd and that bus was not small, it was just that I was a large child.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

It's not safe out there being cut from the heard.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

OK, ok, ok

I've been practicing all week and you VA boys are in big trouble now.

I can hit the 20 yard Outdoor Range bag 3 out of 5 trys. lain:

:thumb:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> OK, ok, ok
> 
> I've been practicing all week and you VA boys are in big trouble now.
> 
> ...


thats a heck of alot better than Guy (12sonly) if he hit it once out a hundred it would be a miracle after all he sure as heck could not spell it


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Heck I'm getting a lot better myself .I can now find 4 out of 5 arrows.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Heck I'm getting a lot better myself .I can now find 4 out of 5 arrows.


Well I wouldntbgo that far John.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> thats a heck of alot better than Guy (12sonly) if he hit it once out a hundred it would be a miracle after all he sure as heck could not spell it


at least my shooting didnt get so bad i had to move to another state.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Ok 3 out of 5 .


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

12sonly said:


> at least my shooting didnt get so bad i had to move to another state.


wow you spelled that right you must of had someone proof read it for you. For your stupid ignorant self I moved back to PA cause my mom's health was not good and she passed away on jan 20. YOU ARE A STUPID ....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

12sonly said:


> at least my shooting didnt get so bad i had to move to another state.


:nyah:


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> wow you spelled that right you must of had someone proof read it for you. For your stupid ignorant self I moved back to PA cause my mom's health was not good and she passed away on jan 20. YOU ARE A STUPID ....


Sorry to here about your mom,but don't post if you can't take what you are going to get back.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

12sonly said:


> Sorry to here about your mom,but don't post if you can't take what you are going to get back.


you sit at your mom's side everyday for a month and half to watch her die and tell me you wouldnt be touchy about the subjuect.
I will be NC the weekend of MAY12 maybe will can shoot together at least I hope so.


----------

